# Last Hangar at Gamecock Barracks



## Ace5150 (Jan 14, 2012)

RAF Bramcote was a Royal Air Force station near Nuneaton in Warwickshire during World War II. It later became HMS Gamecock and then Gamecock Barracks.

The Station opened in 1939. The main user No. 18 Operational Training Unit RAF moved from nearby Hucknall in June 1940, to train crews on the Vickers Wellington.

In 1940 four Polish squadrons (300, 301, 304 and 305) were formed at Bramcote with the Fairey Battle.

From April 1943 to October 1945 the station was used by No. 105 Operational Training Unit RAF, Transport Command. Initially training crews used the Wellington and later the Douglas Dakota.

The RAF Station was closed in November 1946 and the airfield transferred to the Royal Navy.

RNAS Bramcote was given the ships name HMS Gamecock following RN normal practice and it was used by flying units of the Royal Naval Volunteer Reserve between August 1947 and October 1955. The first unit to be based was 1833 Squadron equipped with Supermarine Seafire fighters. Initially the Seafire F15 and F.17 were used, but from June 1952, the unit became the only RNVR squadron to be equipped with the Seafire FR.47, fitted with contra-rotating propellers. These were replaced by the Hawker Sea Fury FB.11 in February 1954. The jet-powered Supermarine Attacker was received in October 1955, and because these required better runway facilities, the squadron then moved to nearby RAF Honiley.

The Midland Air Division was formed on 1 July 1953 to control Bramcote-based squadrons. 1844 Squadron formed at Bramcote on 15 February 1954, being equipped with Fairey Firefly AS.6 anti-submarine aircraft. Grumman Avenger AS.5 aircraft replaced the Fireflies in March 1956. Both squadrons ceased to exist on 10 March 1957 when all of the United Kingdom's reserve flying units were disbanded as an economy measure.

In 1959 the airfield was transferred to Army as Gamecock Barracks. The Barracks were home to the Junior Leaders' Regiment Royal Artillery, between the 1960s and the 1990s. This was an Army training establishment for the future NCO's of the Royal Artillery. It was one of many different types of Junior establishments for "Boy Soldiers" serving from the age of 15 to 17 years (until the school leaving age was raised to 16). After completing their military and trade training, which initially took 2 years, but was latterly reduced to 12 months, they would muster to their designated Regular Army Artillery Regiments.

Currently occupied by the Royal Corps of Signals

Well, THATS the brief history on the place, what it fails to tell you is the Health & Safety regulator decreed that due to asbestos on the roofs, coupled with the hangars being over 70 years old, they needed to come down. Two hangars were taken down and when I showed an intrest in taking some pictures of the last remaining hangar, I was given permission. I was also required to post them AFTER the site had been cleared of all the lead and copper.

I hope you enjoy these pictures, they are a bugger to edit and upload, so I'll be posting in batches, so bear with me.






By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 14, 2012)

(Part 2)





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By Ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2012)

Another big lump of history dissapears,Great photos and report.


----------



## krela (Jan 14, 2012)

Great stuff. Thanks.


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice one mate verry sad its been demo'd


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have another 60+ pics to post, so keep with me on this!


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 14, 2012)

Part 3





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-14


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 15, 2012)

Part 4





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15





By ace_5150 at 2012-01-15


----------

